# تصميم صالون تجميل نسائي متكامل



## مشروع هندسة ديكور (8 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني واخواتي الاعضاء محتاجه مساعدتكم من فضلكم 
عندي في مادة التصميم المعماري مشروع تصميم صالون تجميل ومشغل نسائي يضم العناصر التاليه:
في الطابق الارضي :
1/ صالة المدخل الرئيسية وتضم قسم الاستقبال وغرفه الاداره والمشالح ،الحمامات واركان انتظار
2/قسم العناية بالشعر يضم قسم القص والسشوار + قسم الصبغ (بحيث يكون في ركن معزول عن صالة القص) + قسم حمامات الزيت
3/ قسم المكياج ويشمل على غرفة مقسمة لشقين او غرفتين منفصلات مخدمة بحمام
4/ قسم التجميل والعناية بالبشره ويضم غرفة تنظيف البشره تحتوي على 3 أركان معزولة بقواطع مع حمام خاص + صالة للحمام المغربي 
5/ البوفيه والكافتيريا بحيث يكون موقها مركزي ... وملحق بالبوفيه جلسلت داخليه او خارجيه مع دراسة وجود مطبخ ومخزن صغير

في الطابق العلوي:يضم العناصر التاية
1/ قسم الخياطه والتفصيل ويضم صالة المشغل +غرفة ستقبال +صالة لعرض الازياء التي تم تفصيلها مع قسم الانتظار + حمام+ غرفتين للقياس
2/ نادي او جيم رياضي يشمل صالة اجهزه رياضيه + قسم الساونا + مشالح + حمامات وادواش
3/ تراس بحيث يكون صالة الاجهزه الرياضيه من الزجاج ومطله على هذا التراس والحديقه الخارجية

* المشروع غير مقيد بمساحه معينة
* المطلوب : المساعده في وضع مخطط تحليلي للمشروع ثم رسم المسقطين مع مراعة عناصر الحركة الادراج والمصعد
طبعا هادا كله غير الواجهة الامامية والجانبيه ودراسة الموقع العام (لكن هذا الجزء مؤجل حاليا)

يارب يكون طلبي دمه مو تقيل عليكن (بعد كل هالطلبات:71: )
وبتأمل انو يكون في حدا ممكن يساعدي ويكسب فيني أجر :84: ... جزاكم الله خير
بانتظار افكاركم المبدعه


----------

